# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Русские фильмы

## sperk

Люди! Расскажите какие у вас есть любимые русские фильмы и почему они вам нравятся?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## strawberryfynch

> Люди! Расскажите какие у вас есть любимые руские фильмы и почему они вам нравятся?

 Vozvrascheniye, Dobrynya Nikitich i Zmey Gorynych, Nochoi Dozor, Knyaz Vladimir.... I just like them.... Vozvrasheniye is really sad but realistic... Knyaz Vladimir is the most serious animation I've seen for a while.... Nochoi Dozor... I like the books, and Dobrynya Nikitich i Zmey Gorynych, Zmey Gorynych is just sooooo cute!!

----------


## Leof

Мой любимый фильм - экранизация романов Конан-Дойла о приключениях Ш.Холмса и доктора Д.Ватсона, джентльменов. 
Мне нравится в этой картине положительно всё. 
Sperk, could you rewrite the theme subject, please - it's *русские*, not руские. 
Очень хорошие фильмы режиссёра Марка Захарова по книгам Шварца.
"Обыкновенное чудо" к примеру.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

All Russian films are good. Period. Apart from иди смотри.

----------


## Leof

Фильм "Золушка" 1947 года. (Тоже по сказке, написаной Шварцем по сказке Перро). Это очень добрый и остроумный фильм, который никогда не скучно смотреть.

----------


## Оля

> Мой любимый фильм - экранизация романов Конан-Дойла о приключениях Ш.Холмса и доктора Д.Ватсона, джентльменов. 
> Мне нравится в этой картине положительно всё. 
> Очень хорошие фильмы режиссёра Марка Захарова по книгам Шварца.
> "Обыкновенное чудо" к примеру.

 Лёвочка!!! +1   ::   
А еще........
Я люблю "Иронию судьбы", "Служебный роман", "Пять вечеров" и "Кин-дза-дзу".
Это то, что пришло на ум в первые пять секунд.   ::   
А вообще Калинка прав. У нас 99% фильмов - не просто хорошие, а ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЕ.

----------


## BappaBa

> Apart from иди и смотри.

 Тяжелым показался? Да, это кино не для слабонервных.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Apart from "Иди и смотри".   Тяжелым показался? Да, это кино не для слабонервных.

 *BappaBa*, если б не твоё сообщение, я бы и не поняла смысла сказанного. *kalinka_vinnie*, согласна. Их так много, хороших.

----------


## BappaBa

> Мой любимый фильм - экранизация романов Конан-Дойла о приключениях Ш.Холмса и доктора Д.Ватсона, джентльменов.
> Мне нравится в этой картине положительно всё.

 Наш фильм Highly Recommended среди зарубежных поклонников. http://www.bakerstreetdozen.com/DVD.html
Особенно отмечают игру Соломина:  

> Although Livanov is excellent, the real star of the series must be Vitaly Solomin as Watson. With his sandy coloured hair and neatly trimmed moustache, he is very much the Watson of my imagination. Dapper, but sensibly dressed, he carries himself with a no-nonsense military posture that is tempered by an air of concern that one might expect from a physician. In repose, he seems perpetually bemused by the his friend’s world and behaviour, but Solomin’s youthful and friendly face comes alive whenever he smiles or laughs. His romantic sequence with Mary Morstan when the Agra treasure is revealed as lost is simply priceless. Once again, language barrier or not, he is in my estimation one of the very best Watsons to ever appear on-screen.

 http://www.bakerstreetdozen.com/russianholmes.html

----------


## gRomoZeka

Мой любимый советский фильм - "*Служебный роман*". Очень рекомендую! Нравятся фильмы с актером Янковским: "*Тот самый Мюнхгаузен*", "*Влюблен по собственному желанию*", и др. Еще можешь посмотреть, если не видел еще, "*Москва слезам не верит*" (получила Оскара в 1980 году  :: ).  
В принципе, можно наугад качать фильмы и смотреть. Процентов семьдесят будут неплохие (про 99% Оля загнула). Правда, фильмы снятые с 1989 по 1995 год не рекомендую смотреть. Потерянное время. =) 
ЗЫ. Вспомнился еще малоизвестный, но забавный фильм "*Семь невест ефрейтора Збруева*" (1970) (его можно в интернете скачать). История солдата, который после демобилизации отправился выбирать себе невесту из подруг по переписке, которых никогда раньше не видел.  
Кстати, меня глубоко поразила сцена свидания с проводницей. Девушка предлагает Збруеву потанцевать прямо в вагоне, они снимают обувь (!) и начинают очень энергично и с серьезными лицами исполнять полную копию танца из "*Pulp Fiction*". )))))  ::  Думаю, эту сцену Тарантино украл. Он же известный видеогик, возможно, увидел где-то этот фильм. Или может всегда снимают обувь, когда танцуют такой танец? Я не в курсе. =) 
А вообще, фильм очень интригующий, и какой-то "несоветский". Практически издевательство над образом защитника отечества (хотя на самом деле фильм не злой, а очень даже светлый).

----------


## Zaya

> Вспомнился малоизвестный, но забавный фильм "Семь невест ефрейтора Збруева"

 А заканчивается-то как!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Вспомнился малоизвестный, но забавный фильм "Семь невест ефрейтора Збруева"   А заканчивается-то как!

 А как заканчивается я не знаю!   ::  Я его один раз только смотрела, и по-моему не до конца. Помню только эту проводницу и актрису, которая заставила его что-то чинить, а потом выставила.  ::

----------


## Zaya

Посмотри конец обязательно.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А заканчивается-то как!

 Сцена в лодке?

----------


## Lampada

> Фильм "Золушка" 1947 года. (Тоже по сказке, написаной Шварцем по сказке Перро). Это очень добрый и остроумный фильм, который никогда не скучно смотреть.

 12 минут из фильма:  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=33488

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya  А заканчивается-то как!     Сцена в лодке?

 Ага.)

----------


## BappaBa

> А вообще, фильм очень интригующий, и какой-то "несоветский". Практически издевательство над образом защитника отечества (хотя на самом деле фильм не злой, а очень даже светлый).

 Кстати, это правда, что в части приходят письма от девушек, адресованные "в/ч 123456789 Счастливому солдату" =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, это правда, что в части приходят письма от девушек, адресованные "в/ч 123456789 Счастливому солдату" =)

 Охотно верю.  ::  
Просто меня удивило, что все это пропустили на экран. Там много было деталечек, которые цензура могла посчитать "пропагандой мещанских ценностей" или чем-нибудь этом роде. =)

----------


## Lampada

> "*Тот самый Мюнхгаузен*"

 http://youtube.com/watch?v=QKTYz03_p2w http://youtube.com/watch?v=V8ySLUV7g8c http://youtube.com/watch?v=SPLifYi7iqg

----------


## Lampada

> [... Knyaz Vladimir is the most serious animation I've seen for a while....

 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=45146

----------


## Lampada

> ..Очень хорошие фильмы режиссёра Марка Захарова по книгам Шварца. "Обыкновенное чудо" к примеру.

 http://youtube.com/watch?v=0cl04-GCFtQ 
Хорошо, когда женщина есть -
Леди, дама, синьора, фрейлина!
А для женщины главное честь,
Когда есть у ней рядом мужчина.
И повсюду, тем более здесь,
Где природа тиха и невинна... 
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг. 
Вы мой Ангел, вы мой идеал,
Моя звёздочка, ласточка, рыбка.
Зубы - жемчуг, а губки - коралл,
Хороши также грудь и улыбка.
Я таких никогда не встречал,
Пусть исправится эта ошибка! 
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг.
А бабочка крылышками
Бяк-бяк-бяк-бяк,
А за ней воробышек
Прыг-прыг-прыг-прыг,
Он её голубушку
Шмяк-шмяк-шмяк-шмяк,
Ам ням-ням-ням,
Да и шмыг-шмыг-шмыг-шмыг. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## BappaBa

> Просто меня удивило, что все это пропустили на экран. Там много было деталечек, которые цензура могла посчитать "пропагандой мещанских ценностей" или чем-нибудь этом роде. =)

 Мне кажется, за последнее время нам так основательно промыли мозги, что даже те, кто застал советское время многое забыли, но впитали многое из "Штрафбатов", "Есениных", "Сволочей" и прочей гэбни. И теперь удивляемся "как это пропустили?" По-моему, отсекалась вся шелуха: чернуха, порнуха не к месту, специально затянутая скукота. Настоящие сильные вещи пропускали. Например, "Тихий Дон", книга почти антисоветская. Кстати, по теме, "Тихий Дон" очень хорошее кино. =)

----------


## Leof

"Покровские ворота"

----------


## Оля

> Процентов семьдесят будут неплохие (про 99% Оля загнула).

 Я имела в виду фильмы, снятые до развала СССР.   ::  
Ну может, и правда погорячилась - не 99%, а 90%.  :P   

> Настоящие сильные вещи пропускали. Например, "Тихий Дон", книга почти антисоветская.

 Например, очень антисоветский сценарий "Кин-дза-дзы" пропустили, потому что чиновники ничего в нем не поняли и вообще даже не смогли дочитать эту "муть".   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Например, очень антисоветский сценарий "Кин-дза-дзы" пропустили, потому что чиновники ничего в нем не поняли и вообще даже не смогли дочитать эту "муть".

 Наверное, я такой же тупой, как и эти чиновники - ничего антисоветского не увидел. =)

----------


## Серега

> Наверное, я такой же тупой, как и эти чиновники - ничего антисоветского не увидел. =)

 Аналогично 
+1

----------


## Серега

Нравится уже упомянутый здесь фильм "Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона". Еще нравится "Место встречи изменить нельзя". http://www.sharapov.kinoexpert.ru/index.asp В нем играет В. Высoцкий, которому посвящена отдельная тема в разделе "In Russian ONLY".
Фильмы старые, в них нет никаких спецэффектов, в настоящее время просто обязательных, но актеры играют так, что фильмы хочется смотреть снова и снова. За это и нравятся.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Просто меня удивило, что все это пропустили на экран. Там много было деталечек, которые цензура могла посчитать "пропагандой мещанских ценностей" или чем-нибудь этом роде. =)   Мне кажется, за последнее время нам так основательно промыли мозги, что даже те, кто застал советское время многое забыли, но впитали многое из "Штрафбатов", "Есениных", "Сволочей" и прочей гэбни. И теперь удивляемся "как это пропустили?"

 Ну как же, в СССР всегда пытались "направлять" искусство, так что цензура в кино - это факт.  ::   
Если почитать мемуары известных режиссеров, увдишь, что тогда цеплялись к каждой мелочи, иногда отказываясь пропускать самые невинные сюжеты. Худсовет был сборищем параноиков (причем часто бесталанных), но к кровавой гэбне или даже советской идеологии это никакого отношения не имеет. 
Вспомни, например, известную историю о фильме "Ирония судьбы или с легким паром", который запретили к показу за "пропаганду пьянства". Если бы не чувство юмора товарища Брежнева, которому закон не писан, фильм так бы и пролежал под сукном 20 лет.   ::  
Пример этот показателен не тем, пропустили или не пропустили, а самой попыткой запрещения и формулировкой - "пропаганда пьянства" (!), а "пропаганд" таких в рукаве у Худсовета было много, при желании любой фильм можно было зарубить. 
Другое дело, что уважаемый или просто дерзкий режиссер мог продолжать настаивать и эпизод или фильм удавалось отбить (но часто с изменениями). Впрочем, многие фильмы, которые были пропущены и сняты, простой зритель практически не видел (их просто не показывали или показывали чрезвычайно редко).   Скажи, часто ли ты видел в детстве великолепный фильм Данелия про Геккльбери Финна - "Совсем пропащий" (1972) (кстати, там Леонов и Кикабидзе играют). Я вот его в детстве не застала (и могу утверждать, что его не показывали. Когда по телику всего 2 программы, "не заметить" фильм невозможно). В общем, я уверена, что фильмы снимали разные, но "неправильные" фильмы немного попридерживали. Тот же Збруев был не на слуху (я вообще только неск. лет назад о нем узнала). 
Усе, лекция закончена. ))))))

----------


## Оля

> Наверное, я такой же тупой, как и эти чиновники - ничего антисоветского не увидел. =)

  

> Аналогично 
> +1

 _...То, что мы увидели в кинотеатре, превзошло все ожидания. Фильм был настолько хорош, что хотелось плакать от счастья. И фильм был настолько антисоветский, что было просто страшно. Как такое могли пропустить? Читать задом наперед весь советский народ умел, как никакой другой._  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/191377/  _Оператор картины Павел Лебешев позже будет иронизировать над судьбой картины. "В Госкино сидели одни идиоты! - как-то раз скажет он. - На сто чиновников - 98 идиотов! Но если бы они были нормальными людьми, они бы просто не дали снимать это кино. Потому что более антисоветского, революционного - по всем понятиям - сценария я в жизни своей не читал!"._  http://www.nashe-kino.ru/detail.aspx?id=311

----------


## gRomoZeka

Оля, каждый видит то, на что у него мозги заточены, некоторые и в Буратино могут увидеть "антисоветское". ))
А может быть, чиновники вовсе и не были идиотами, просто верно рассудили, что 90% зрителей ничего не заметит (даже если сможет досмотреть эту "муть" до конца). )))

----------


## Оля

> Оля, каждый видит то, на что у него мозги заточены, некоторые и в Буратино могут увидеть "антисоветское". ))

 Лично у меня мозги не заточены на то, чтобы видеть везде что-то антисоветское, но я это там вижу. Я думаю, все-таки самому Данелия и Лебешеву виднее...   

> А может быть, чиновники вовсе и не были идиотами, просто верно рассудили, что 90% зрителей ничего не заметит (даже если сможет досмотреть эту "муть" до конца). )))

 Извини, но я не думаю, что три человека на этом форуме - это 90%   :: 
И вообще "а может, зрители ничего и не заметят?.." - ТАК советские чиновники никогда не рассуждали.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Ну как же, в СССР всегда пытались "направлять" искусство, так что цензура в кино - это факт.

 Ой, я и не пытался доказать, что цензуры в СССР не было вообще; видимо, коряво выступил. =) Но, то что она ничего не разрешала - это перебор. ты подобрала отличное слово "направлять". =)   

> Скажи, часто ли ты видел в детстве великолепный фильм Данелия про Геккльбери Финна - "Совсем пропащий" (1972) (кстати, там Леонов и Кикабидзе играют). Я вот его в детстве не застала (и могу утверждать, что его не показывали. Когда по телику всего 2 программы, "не заметить" фильм невозможно). В общем, я уверена, что фильмы снимали разные, но "неправильные" фильмы немного попридерживали. Тот же Збруев был не на слуху (я вообще только неск. лет назад о нем узнала).

 "Совсем пропащий" совсем не помню. =( Збруев всегда очень много снимался. Вот фильмы которые вспомнил за 6 секунд: "Два билета на дневной сеанс", "Круг", "Большая перемена", "Батальоны просят огня"

----------


## BappaBa

> Извини, но я не думаю, что три человека на этом форуме - это 90%

 =) Не всем дано найти черную кошку в темной комнате. Особенно, если ее там нет. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Скажи, часто ли ты видел в детстве великолепный фильм Данелия про Геккльбери Финна - "Совсем пропащий" (1972) (кстати, там Леонов и Кикабидзе играют).   "Совсем пропащий" совсем не помню. =( Збруев всегда очень много снимался. [...]

 "Пропащего" посмотри, если сможешь, меня он просто поразил. Совсем другой уровень, чем у известных нам "Приключний Тома Сойера"! Кажется, он был послан на какой-то импортный фестивал и чего-то там выиграл, но советскому зрителю остался практически незнаком.   

> Тот же Збруев был не на слуху (я вообще только неск. лет назад о нем узнала).

 Я про фильм "7 невест ефрейтора Збруева", с которого началось это обсуждение. Почти уверена, что его мало показывали (или вообще не показывали) именно из этих соображений.

----------


## BappaBa

> Я про фильм "7 невест ефрейтора Збруева", с которого началось это обсуждение.

 Опять туплю. =)   

> Почти уверена, что его мало показывали (или вообще не показывали) именно из этих соображений.

 Старшие товарищи подсказывают, что показывали и в кинотеатрах и по ТВ.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Почти уверена, что его мало показывали (или вообще не показывали) именно из этих соображений.   Старшие товарищи подсказывают, что показывали и в кинотеатрах и по ТВ.

 Круто. ))))) Странно, что я его прозевала. Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Я про фильм "7 невест ефрейтора Збруева", с которого началось это обсуждение.   Опять туплю. =)

 Ну вот, а говорите, кавычки не нужны.)) Уже второе недоразумение в этой теме.  :P 
"Покровские ворота" посмотрела поздно, как-то всё не складывалось. Но *очень* понравился.

----------


## Lampada

> "Пропащего" посмотри, ...

 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=9133 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=36420 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BCpI6Bxw-w

----------


## BappaBa

Долго ждал пока кто-нибудь упомянет один из моих любимых советских фильмов - "Адъютант его Превосходительства". =(
Один, всегда один (с)

----------


## Оля

> Долго ждал пока кто-нибудь упомянет один из моих любимых советских фильмов - "Адъютант его Превосходительства". =(
> Один, всегда один (с)

 Я там в конце всегда пл_а_чу!   ::   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Я там в конце всегда пл_а_чу!

 Мой один знакомый, здоровенный мужик, именно такими словами "всегда плачу" характеризует хорошие фильмы. =)
Прибавляю еще "А зори здесь тихие".
upd: "Майор Вихрь"

----------


## BappaBa

Кто смотрит премьеру "Ликвидации"? Какие впечатления?

----------


## Оля

> Прибавляю еще "А зори здесь тихие".

 Про войну у нас вообще фильмы... Сильные. И много. Не для слабонервных иностранцев. (Я так думаю... Не любят они видеть страдание и страдать сами. И нас сейчас телевидение к тому же приучает).

----------


## Rtyom

> И нас сейчас телевидение к тому же приучает

 Ага, кучами трупов и прочим криминалом.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  И нас сейчас телевидение к тому же приучает).   Ага, кучами трупов и прочим криминалом.

 Я имею в виду попсовую направленность всех видов развлечений. А, кстати, я не думаю, что те, кто смотрят всякие "чистосердечные признания" и прочие передачи про криминал, страдают душой при этом. Такие передачи смотрят от тупости, от нечего делать и животного любопытства. А вот посмотреть фильм про войну, в котором обрыдаться можно - их даже из-под палки не заставишь.

----------


## Zaya

> Ага, кучами трупов и прочим криминалом.

 А кто заставляет это смотреть?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ага, кучами трупов и прочим криминалом.     А кто заставляет это смотреть?

 Они и заставляют.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мой один знакомый, здоровенный мужик, именно такими словами "всегда плачу" характеризует хорошие фильмы. =)

 Рассказыали о словах одного из известных деятелей нашего кино (кажется, Бондарчука-старшего), который придерживался такого же мнения, что он плакал в кино всего два раза в жизни: на фильмах "Вокзал для двоих" и "Терминатор-2". =)   

> я не думаю, что те, кто смотрят всякие "чистосердечные признания" и прочие передачи про криминал, страдают душой при этом. [...] А вот посмотреть фильм про войну, в котором обрыдаться можно - их даже из-под палки не заставишь.

  Откуда такие сведения? По-моему одно с другим абсолютно не связано.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ага, кучами трупов и прочим криминалом.     А кто заставляет это смотреть?   Они и заставляют.

 Кто "они"?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ага, кучами трупов и прочим криминалом.     А кто заставляет это смотреть?   Они и заставляют.     Кто "они"?

 Телевизионщики.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Телевизионщики.

 Да ладно. Если по телику одна фигня, его стоит просто выключить. Попробуй.)) Обещаю, телевизионщики не придут, не включат его снова и к стулу (дивану и т. п.) тебя привязывать не будут.)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Телевизионщики.

 Ага, у них все продумано. Если пытаешься выключить телевизор, тебя бьет током. ЛОЛ.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Телевизионщики.     Да ладно. Если по телику одна фигня, его стоит просто выключить. Попробуй.)) Обещаю, телевизионщики не придут, не включат его снова и к стулу (дивану и т. п.) тебя привязывать не будут.)

 А вдруг придут...   ::   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> что он плакал в кино всего два раза в жизни: на фильмах "Вокзал для двоих" и *"Терминатор-2".*

 Жуть какая плакать над Терминатором...

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  что он плакал в кино всего два раза в жизни: на фильмах "Вокзал для двоих" и *"Терминатор-2".*    Жуть какая плакать над Терминатором...

 Над концовкой надо плакать.

----------


## BappaBa

> Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  что он плакал в кино всего два раза в жизни: на фильмах "Вокзал для двоих" и *"Терминатор-2".*    Жуть какая плакать над Терминатором...   Над концовкой надо плакать.

 Это же не белый Бим. =(

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by BappaBa        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  что он плакал в кино всего два раза в жизни: на фильмах "Вокзал для двоих" и *"Терминатор-2".*    Жуть какая плакать над Терминатором...   Над концовкой надо плакать.   Это же не белый Бим. =(

 При чём тут Белый Бим? Ты, наверно, не в курсе взаимоотношений героев.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Ты, наверно, не в курсе взаимоотношений героев.

 Видал эту фильму. =) Мама из психушки, сынок в семье приемных родителей, AI в лице Шварценеггера. Не рыдал. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  Это же не белый Бим. =(   При чём тут Белый Бим? Ты, наверно, не в курсе взаимоотношений героев.

 Я никакой жути не вижу. Момент в конце второй части действительно трогательный, и с кинематографической точки зрения снят идеально. Думаю, такие слова от такого зубра отечественного кино - большая похвала фильму.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Zaya        Originally Posted by Rtyom  Телевизионщики.     Да ладно. Если по телику одна фигня, его стоит просто выключить. Попробуй.)) Обещаю, телевизионщики не придут, не включат его снова и к стулу (дивану и т. п.) тебя привязывать не будут.)   А вдруг придут...

 И побьют током?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Думаю, такие слова от такого зубра отечественного кино - большая похвала фильму.

 Может этот Терминатор и повлиял на него, и он снял свой "Тихий Дон"? Я его бесконечно уважаю за "Войну и мир", "Судьбу человека", "Они сражались за Родину" etc.

----------


## Оля

А можно ссылку на интервью, где Сергей Бондарчук это говорил?   ::  
А может, это сын его сказал? (в это легче поверить  ::  )

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А можно ссылку на интервью, где Сергей Бондарчук это говорил?   
> А может, это сын его сказал? (в это легче поверить  )

 Я ж говорю: "рассказывали о словах...". Да, это Сергей Бондарчук сказал в своем интервью, но про _своего отца_. Мне этот факт показался забавным, но ничего ужасного я в нем не вижу. Более того, хоть и неловко признаваться после вашего недоумения, но я тоже плакала в этот момент, поэтому я Бондарчука понимаю.  ::  
ЗЫ. Интервью я видела по телевизору, поэтому ссылку дать не могу.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Может этот Терминатор и повлиял на него, и он снял свой "Тихий Дон"? Я его бесконечно уважаю за "Войну и мир", "Судьбу человека", "Они сражались за Родину" etc.

  Че-то ты в хронологии запутался.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Да, это *Сергей* Бондарчук сказал в своем интервью, но про _своего отца_.

 Не, это ты запуталась в хронологии. =)

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Да, это *Сергей* Бондарчук сказал в своем интервью, но про _своего отца_.   Не, это ты запуталась в хронологии. =)

   ::  Просто я хотела сначала написать: "Да, это Сергей Бондарчук сказал...", а потом решила поподробнее.

----------


## BappaBa

> Просто я хотела сначала написать: "Да, это Сергей Бондарчук сказал...", а потом решила поподробнее.

 Понял. =)

----------


## Оля

> Да, это Сергей Бондарчук сказал в своем интервью...

 В смысле, *Фёдор*?..

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Да, это Сергей Бондарчук сказал в своем интервью...    В смысле, *Фёдор*?..

 Да.  ::  Я уж *BappaBе* объяснила, почему так вышло.

----------


## BappaBa

*WILD, WILD EAST* http://www.newstatesman.com/200711290033  

> When I first moved to Moscow in the early 1990s, my friend Dasha gave me a gift-wrapped video. "Watch this," she said. "It was made years ago but it will help you understand our country." I assumed it was a melancholy epic by Andrei Tarkovsky, with lingering shots through rain-splattered windows, or perhaps a revolutionary classic such as Battleship Potemkin.
> When I unwrapped the paper and looked at the cover, I found a man in a grubby white uniform surrounded by sand dunes. "White Sun of the Desert," said Dasha. "It's a Soviet-style cowboy film. The best one ever made."

  
=)

----------

